# Pike on the Fly!



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

its sure been a while since I posted anything on here.

This past year I have been chasing predators on the fly!

Pike on the Fly is absolutely addicting and I have been also attempting for muskie recently too- have yet still to land one on the fly.

These fish can humble you. Yet the reward is great.

Here’s a few pics from this year I wanted to share. Any one have this addiction? I need a support group. Lol


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Great pictures. Either it's the camera shot or a few of those are big pike for Ohio, if that's where you caught them, congrats. I throw musky flies some when I get out, but I have yet to hook up. Just haven't been getting out much this year with Route 271 being such a mess with construction and also time limitations. You tying your own flies? That's a major addiction in itself, lol, and I need to work on my flies quite a bit so I've been buying them off the net. There are some reasonable prices now compared to two years ago.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

I’m ready to start my Pike on the fly addiction. Just got my first set up in August and I can’t get enough. Been doing a lot of research on where to find them in Ohio. Great job!


----------



## OHtard (Sep 27, 2013)

i just started yesterday. Glad to see some others chasing pike with a fly. caught my largest for the year yesterday 34" no scale, but it was heavy for a 6 wt. I was on the water for 6 hours, and only caught the one, but it was worth it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Are those from ohio? If those,WOW! Rgardless nuce fish!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Be careful about backgrounds on your pics....just sayin


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

fishing pole said:


> Be careful about backgrounds on your pics....just sayin


Please... Just stop it... Just saying...


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Doesn't take a background to figure the lake, lol.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

If you can't tell a lake from a stream by the photos, I don't think background landmarks are going to hurt anything.

Nice fish! I've seen some of the photos here posted by the Great Pikesby guide online. Awesome stuff.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)




----------

